# Kill her?



## ball94 (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey guys, i've been trying this grow outdoor but it seems impossible to grow outdoors in this island... the humidity levels goes from 80% to 100% everyday, and the wind is crazy strong always, everytime i go see her outside i see her getting knocked down by the wind EVERYTIME. I have no idea how she havent break yet. She looks totally sad today...what would you guys advice me? Do it indoors? I dont have the money for the indoor setup.. or should i simply give up?!?! i am tired of moving her inside and outside testing, but it really seems impossible to grow outdoors here..

PS: i live in my parents house, so im doing this illegaly without their permition so its kinda stressful for me, and since she's not going to grow to its full potential duo to bad conditions i dont think its worth the risk im going through.

Some pics





In these pics she looks normal but she isn't, she is all curled down and some of the small leafs are broken


----------



## zigggy (Aug 28, 2016)

if you are growing in your parents house without there permission you need to stop ,,,that is not cool,,,so yes if that's what you are doing go ahead and kill her ,,,not sure how old you are but grow up,,and stop putting other people at risk for your benefit


----------



## ball94 (Aug 28, 2016)

zigggy said:


> if you are growing in your parents house without there permission you need to stop ,,,that is not cool,,,so yes if that's what you are doing go ahead and kill her ,,,not sure how old you are but grow up,,and stop putting other people at risk for your benefit



I am 16 and i shall give you the advice, dont ever judge the maturity of someone by its age, kid. And i tell you more, if i ever get caught with a cannabis plant i would pay for it, not them *** are you even talking about? What risk?!?! They dont let me do it cuz they think its bad for me, they prefeer i'd smoke tobbaco or drink alcohol but i dont do none of these cuz i know whats healthier for me. Now grow the **** up kid and dont talk **** you dont know.


----------



## zigggy (Aug 28, 2016)

16 years old you should not even be on this site ,,,have a nice day jr.


----------



## ball94 (Aug 28, 2016)

zigggy said:


> 16 years old you should not even be on this site ,,,have a nice day jr.



Looks like someone with 16 years old have more mentality then you do  have a nice day kid


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 28, 2016)

No, zigggy is right.  It is immature and irresponsible for you to put your parents freedom at risk.  I don't believe that you are even mature enough to understand how the laws work.  You are putting your parents freedom in jeopardy.  And this site is for those 18 and older, so zigggy is also correct that you should not be on this site.

Good-bye.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 30, 2016)

I am sorry if this sounds rude to you but I must agree with the others. You are too young to be smoking MJ let alone growing it. Your brain hasn't finished growing until you get to around 25 years old. Even if you are very mature for your age, unless you have a medical condition that truly warrants the use of MJ, You shouldn't use it. 

You should be wanting to keep your body healthy and not put anything bad in it like alcohol or tobacco. Enjoy your time as a young person but take care of your body or you will suffer the many aches and pains of poor health like many of us here do, because we didn't take care of ours. Good luck in life to you


----------

